# My WW1 Allied Tanks - Made From Wood



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Now that you've seem my wooden Central Powers tanks, it's time to see what the Allies had.









MPC WW1 American Soldier Poses by British Tank









WW1 British Mark IV Femal Tank
Another one of our wooden tank models. My Dad and I built 4 of these back in 1985. This is the only one has the open hatch.
















WW1 British Tank Prototype 1
This is a wooden model of a British Prototype Tank. 

Although this tank never existed, I think we found the plans for it in a book that had experimental designs in it. 
















WW1 French Tank 1
A WW1 French St. Chamond tank my Dad and I built out of wood in 1985. At the time, we didn't know that the front of the tank actually angled back 45%. 

We built it following a 3/4 frontal view of a WW1 painting of the tank.









The Romanian Soldiers advance alongside a French ST.Chamond Tank. This never actually happened in the war, but it could have because France was suppling Romania with weapons, aircraft and uniforms in WW1. The Romanians just never got the tanks.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Pretty cool dad you have there!! :thumbsup:


----------

